# Building a comp for ebay (comments appreciated!)



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

Pretty much thread says all, because I enjoy building computers, and i make a profit, plus i get to get rid of stuff that's clogging my closet 

okay, so part's list so far:

MSI-7093 mATX mobo (939, 4x1gb pc3200 max, 1xPCI-Ex16, 3xPCI, 1394, usb2.0, sata2, yadda yadda yadda, it's great, except no oc abilities....)
     -Free (from old emachines)

AMD Athlon 3800+ (because i can't oc, i want them to have a good cpu, plus it's like 10$ more than a 3200+, so whatever) (here)
     -$111

WD 160GB HDD (Here)
     -$54.99

I think 2x512 for Ram, it's fine, i have them here, going to use the money i make to get a second 1gb stick so i can run 2gb in dual channel. or should i just use my one 1gb stick?  any advice on what would garner me more money?
     -Free

X850xt - nuff said
     -$119.99 - $20.00 MIR = $99.99

This DVD drive (it's got free shipping
     -$32.99

This Case  it was free after rebate a couple of days ago, so i went in and did pick up so no $17 delivery charge.  woohoo!
     -Free (friend needed to go too, so i didn't even pay for gas )


This PSU   notice the rebate  
     -~$10 (i had to get other things too, so the shipping is split around)


This cooler, but i will probbaly take this one and put it on mine and put my thermaltake silent 939 on theirs, so whatever, this only kind of goes toward the cost of the computer
     -$23.99

Basically, i have everything in my cart right now at newegg and it's $348 (free ship on all!!) and then the only thing that i paid for other than that is the psu

oh ya, i bought a miniSD card for my phone off tigerdirect, so i saw this for $0.97 and had to get it, and i got 2 UV sata cables from $.50 each from performance pc i think along with another one of my orders, so this comp is going to be pimpin and cheap to build

i hope to sell it for about $550-600, what do you guys think?

i am giving this an hour before i click purchase on newegg!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd take that X850XT! Damn XL...

How many comps have you built for eBay?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

this'll be my 2nd

i was doing it for friends and charging $50 build and research fee, and have done about 1/2 dozen that way, but i get way more doing it ebay

i can't do it that often because i need to wait to get the investment funds in first 

my last one was a pos celeron with 6800 vanilla with ddr2 2x512, and it sold for 300 (for $200 investment)

this one will walk circles around that one, and it'll have a window  so i hope it'll get even more profit

PS/edit - my main concern is setting reserve price and such/ should i jump up to the 3800+ X2 dual core? will that increase my profit? i think it will, but i worry i will keep it and sell my 3200+ !!!! and i can't have that!

also, once i start building i will post pics here of how I hide cables and such for others other than myself (extra cables and such for future expandibility etc etc etc) so that's why it's in the project logs topic


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm making one too for my uncle. It's going to be:

Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe-$198.99
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+-$187.00
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro-$23.99
OCZ Gold 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2-800 PC2 6400-$99.99
2x 80GB Western Digital Caviar SE RAID 0-$87.98
2x DVD +/- RW- $59.98
Aspire X-Pleasure BK w/ Window-$119.99
nVidia GeForce 7600GT-$114.50

Total-$892.42

I'm doing this all for free. He's paying, but I'm building. Pretty nice rig huh? What do you think?

Anyways about your computer, it seems good, and as long as you're making a decent profit, it's all good.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

that's a nice build to, but why the 7600? does he need sm3.0?  i would recommend an x850xt like i have and then maybe a silencer for under $20

also, that mobo is really nice, but very expensive if he isn't going to be overclocking like whoa.  you could be saving 100 bucks easy

i'm assuming the case is chosen because he likes it, but if that's open for suggestion, because there are others, like the cooler master centurion which operate fantastically for half that as well

also, if he wants sli capabilities for the futuer, the 7600 is great for that, but i seriously doubt gettting a less intense mobo will hinder your performance at all

but it's nice, with the raid and all


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

update: the mobo only supports sata 1.5GB

there are jumper selectors and shit on the hdd to make sure it's not going to have any operating conflicts, right?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't tell you, but it's a slightly long term project, so it could take up to 2 months, since he might get an FX-62...cool huh?

And I might overclock for him, maybe. He needs the wireless too with the motherboard.

And the 7600GT is because he might go SLI later...


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

sweet
sweet
and
sweet


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

Lol...nice response.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

20 min till i order....


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

Out of topic, but how's your comp going?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

it's so solid i couldnt ask anythign of it

but i might take the profit from this comp and get an x1900xtx from msi and newegg for the 275$ after rebates!! and then sell my x800gto2 on ebay

i can't oc anymore out of it without vmodding it because it has issues and it's not hot at all (like 55C whereas before I was getting 70C stable, so i'm pretty sure it's vcore limited, blah)

how's yours?

and i have been waiting to see your avatar change to the pic of you kicking some ass! when we gonna see taht?!?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

ordered

i got impatient

it says tho, once shipped, your order should be there in 1 business day

wow i love newegg


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll take that X800GTO2 off of your hands when you get an X1900XTX.

My comp is going great, haven't overclocked yet though since this is my second DFI from RMA, but I know it can reach 2.7 @ 1.55v.

My TKD School (US TKD College) is sactioning the largest Competition in Arizona. It's the SouthWest Open, and TKD Schools from Cali, New Mexico, Mexico, Nevada, and a few more are coming. My dad is going to record and get some pics of me sparring, so I'll post myself. It's going to be craze-y son!

I like my new on better...check it.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

what i have in boxes, thus far

http://img.techpowerup.org/060908/CIMG3856.jpg


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

Are those light tubes nice?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

we'll see....


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you notice my new avatar?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

yea, it's sick!  although i can't tel who's about to lay the blow. the bottom guy looks like he might be dodging it, which is pretty 1334


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

my stuff is shipped!  woot! it should be here tomorrow, so that f'in rocks!


----------



## Seany1212 (Sep 8, 2006)

wise thing to do? people expect stuff for cheap off ebay.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 8, 2006)

i've done it before, and because the overal investment is cheap, i should get my money back and a bit more

i can always set a reserve and if it doesnt sell i will sell it to someone i know who needs one


----------



## pt (Sep 8, 2006)

i have built some pc's too and it is a wise way to make money, i do it mainly for friends and i profit little but i could get more, i love to built pc's btw


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 12, 2006)

my stuff arrived today

will start building tomorrow

kind of excited because it will be my first time with UV, and hopefully everything pulls off without a hitch!


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2006)

You should get a retailers license, you can buy parts alot cheaper thus making alot more profit, but it's a long and complicated process but worth it


----------



## bruins004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Slater I would of have agreed with you about a year ago.
But I have done a lot of research over reselling computer parts and for a small business, it isnt worth it.  The reason is bc you have to buy a hell of a lot from a wholesaler to even get a decent price (except Ultra products which dont go for much anyways).


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 14, 2006)

building starting right now

first things first- taking out the mobo from my oldemachines case 

here is a pic of everything:

http://img.techpowerup.org/060913/CIMG3857.jpg


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 14, 2006)

damn dude should be nice and shiney.


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 14, 2006)

I just recieved that gfx card for my crossfire, good overclocker, does 585/630.


----------



## karolpl2004 (Sep 14, 2006)

same psu as me! 

btw... the psu neon burns out after about a month and the wires are a little stiff but its a great power supply. i mean how can u hate a 34amp psu!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not bad, esp for 5.95$!!

although, i agree more than wholeheartedly about the cables - ugh! I just used the flex force ones, and i much prefer those for tucking and whatnot!  although i guess that's not the point with these (UV reactive and all)


----------



## karolpl2004 (Sep 14, 2006)

how did u get it for so cheap? i paid $50 for mine... anyway the second generation x connects have those super thin wires and they are really flexible. thats what im probably gonna invest in when buildling my new computer.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 15, 2006)

there is a link in the hot deals section, at performance-pcs.com or something, i think

it was 45.95 and a 40 dollar rebate

i was getting other stuff too, so spread out the shipping so it came to more like 10 for the psu (but i dont use that number of course! lol)  the main reason i got it so cheap is because they have come out with the new ones, and they need to clear out retailers shelves of the ones they have already


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 15, 2006)

when you put the comp on ebay...make sure you link us


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 15, 2006)

oh i will, believe me 

i have been working like crazy this week and have barely been able to do anything on the computer.  but i think i might finish it tonight

will post pics prolly around 5pm or so (+- 3 hrs)


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 15, 2006)

here is a pic of what i did from that pile of boxes in just over an hour

http://img.techpowerup.org/060915/CIMG3867.jpg

am working for next hour or so

hopefully will get post screen up here before i leave for my breakdancing club wootwoot


----------



## pt (Sep 16, 2006)

lol, go to a nearby store and get a one


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 16, 2006)

hard w/o a car

i just feel so n00bish, you know?
i got EVERYTHING
except that fan

grmbelgrmblegrblmlebsllbg


----------



## pt (Sep 16, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> hard w/o a car
> 
> i just feel so n00bish, you know?
> i got EVERYTHING
> ...



subway, bus, taxi?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 16, 2006)

i'm going, don't worry lol

the only decent one is microcenter and it's a 10 min subway ride each way and a 10 min walk on top o that

just a bit longer than i wanted for a stupid $5 fan

oh well!

more photos coming now that i can work on it again

btw, any ideas how to thumbnail images? i can't figure it out


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 16, 2006)

just replaced my thermaltake silent 939 with an arctic cooler 939

load temps went from 45 to 40

holy shite


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 19, 2006)

okay, so the finished comp is in the case gallery

it went ok, but i forgot an exhaust fan, but we'll see if i should get one, i'm gonna poll it


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 19, 2006)

a link to the case gallery

and a link to the other one i sold on ebay


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 19, 2006)

lookin nice man. you really should offer retail winxp at a cost (price + 10%)


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 19, 2006)

i was thinking about it, esp cuz i get a student discount and could then profit more, but there are drivers and everything i would have to install blech, but maybe

bump! everyone vote in the poll! keep in mind, this isn't for my comp, it's for sale!  will spending 10$ get me back that money, or more?


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 19, 2006)

whoa....that other cmp only went for $301!?!

the 6800 alone over here in AUS is like 200!!!

...why did shipping have to be so expensive


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 20, 2006)

i got the 6800 off a friend for $40 

that's how much shipping is, unfortunately

it was 47$ and some change to ship it to AZ, I think is where it went


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2006)

watcha mean AZ?

around 9 months ago i got a laptop off ebay from the states, costed me $US120 to ship via registered express something or another, came in like 4 or 5 days ...anyways it was worth the $120 to save $1.5k on the lappie 

yeah and is 2000 a good score in 3dmark06 for a lappie?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 20, 2006)

nice deal!

sorry! I mean Arizona. I shipped it from Massachusetts (pretty much as far apart in the states as possible).  it costs quite a bit to ship something that heavy!


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2006)

yea it would cost a lot 

out of interest, how much did it weigh?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 20, 2006)

i think about 50lbs (23-24 kg i think )


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 20, 2006)

yea thats heaps more than a laptop


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 23, 2006)

the comp is listed on ebay here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260034753394

tell your friends! but don't link them here to see the price of the components!


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 24, 2006)

LOL thanks for the link 

id like to tell my friends, but they are all in AUS, so there isnt much point


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 28, 2006)

new pics

http://img.techpowerup.org/060927/CIMG3899.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/060927/CIMG3902.jpg


----------



## JC316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats a pretty sweet budget rig. I would probably buy from you if I were looking for one. Very well laid out auction.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks for the feedback on the auction!  I try to be straightforward and clear, and tons of pics

i hate those layouts with pics everywhere, and no pics of the good stuff, just a box or a company given photo here and there

i don't try to cheat people because I just use the best deals and some stuff i have extra around, and i hope that shows


----------

